# New Horse



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

As some may remember I got thrown pretty good last May from my dear dressage horse. As much as I love him, my family doesn't want me to ride him anymore...not because he's mean or unsafe, but because I don't have the riding skill to stay on if he makes a sudden or unexpected move. I've had a lot of heart surgery, stroke, rehab and loss of core strength. In short: I'm not near the rider I once was. Sooooooo,

Hubby and I bought a western pleasure horse. He's 6, very safe, very laid back and a total love bug. Hubby and daughter are leaving tonight to go get him for me. I tire too easily to the make the 10 hour drive necessary to bring him home. They'll go part way tonight after dd gets off work, finish up tomorrow. She'll arrive with time to ride him, get to know him and meet his people. We're all very excited.

We expect him to go to his first show with us in mid-May with DD showing him. If all goes well, I'll make my show ring debut with him at the end of May.

I still believe that even with physical challenges, being busy and active with the horses is a healthy way for me to keep going. I think this is a safe way to do just that!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good for you. I bet you can't wait to have your new horse with you. Animals are always good therapy


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Make sure you post some pictures of your new buddy when he gets home!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I sure will. It will be an exciting weekend. Sunday we'll introduce him to the 'herd'...actually a herd of ONE. My other boy is the only one in the barn. I think he's pretty lonely so there shouldn't be any trouble. Both boys are pretty laid back and easy going.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congratulations !!! I'll look forward to your pictures. After being raised with horses in Phoenix, I still miss them. My bil has been team roping since college ( heeler ) with the same guy and he's now 62 !!! It does keep you in great shape.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

A fun weekend for you! Looking forward to pictures when you have a chance. I believe it is far healthier for people to do what they love...it would have been a shame for you to give up riding. A gentler horse sounds like a very good plan to me. Will your daughter ride the dressage horse or has he retired?

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Please post pictures of your new horse. I love horses and wish there was a way I could have one. They are the best therapy with most people.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I will be meeting hubby and DD at the barn (actually her house & farm) with camera in hand. His 'first' mom will be very interested in seeing that he made the trip okay. 

I plan on selling my dressage horse. DD doesn't like dressage anymore so she's riding her horse hunt seat. I will continue to work with my big guy on the ground. I love lunging him. I school him and he's quite disciplined: able to execute everything from working walk/extended walk to working trot and canter. He really needs work on his canter transition. I'll also work him in long lines for lateral movements: shoulder in, leg yielding, half pass.

He's prone to dropping his right shoulder and needs to be reminded to stand up on all 4 corners. Otherwise, he's heavy in the left rein. I think part of his problem with not having a good canter transition is that while he was in training, they didn't school him/exercise him on the lunge first so he didn't have the athleticism he needed to step into the canter nicely. I'd love to ride him again but they've convinced me that I might not land so 'good' next time.

So, I'll school him from the ground so he's ready for someone to ride and have fun with. He is a real sweetie, just way to powerful for me. If I knew for sure he'd never spook, shy or turn around suddenly, I'd never give him up.


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't wait until we're able to buy the right property to allow us to own horses.

Congrats on your new horse and I'm sorry you have to sell your current one.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm jealous! I want a new (another) horse! Ok I really want about 3 new horses! I love my current one, I just want more!

Please post pics. It is exciting getting to go look at them. Be sure to give us all details.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations! You must be so excited.


----------

